

Could You Go A Whole Day Without Checking Your Email? - adzeds
http://contactzilla.com/blog/why-inbox-0-is-a-joke-and-how-to-deal/

======
Eifrig
There are 3 types of information work: Information Creator, Information
Reviewer, Information Approver. It is critical to understand the purpose of
each email pertaining to the 3 types and feel empowered to act promptly and
effectively accordingly and contactzilla article gives other good tips on
dealing with email. Go without it for a whole day? I do! Every weekend 2 days
in a row with no email at all. Keeps me sane...

